# ViP222 - L5.01 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First spool for factory new DVR, including new bootstrap version:

```
23:19:11 01/12/11
PID=08B2h
 DownloadID: 29GC
 Upgrading FW]:
 L501:'L040'-'L099','AAA1'-'CAJ1'
 L501:'L040'-'L099','AAA1'-'CAJ1'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]''L040'-'L099','L501'-'L501','AAA1'-'CAJ1'
 New FW: '[B]L501[/B]' & BootStrap : '[B]1613[/B]'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## b0471 (Jan 21, 2010)

But, will it ever be turned on. They talked about this over a year ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you will read posts here about dish promises ...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update, now it 's spread for all:

```
23:22:44 01/24/11
PID=08B2h
 DownloadID: 2CGC
 Upgrading FW:
 L501:'L040'-'L500','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 L501:'L040'-'L500','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 1613:'1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-2]''L040'-'L501','AAA1'-'BYC0','BYC2'-'CAJ1'
 New FW: 'L501'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1[0-6]1[A-HJ-NP0-3]' & 'VA[ACEGJ-NP-R].': {ViP222}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

